
NASA released 8400 hi-res pics of the Apollo missions on Flickr - mars
https://www.flickr.com/photos/projectapolloarchive/albums/with/72157659383580161
======
nodesocket
I just saw The Martian. I really loved the film, but even more awesome is that
NASA and JPL cooperated together consulting on the film in the hopes that it
would increase interest in further space exploration.

The PR department at NASA is really cranking up the juice... Which is great!

